# Anyone up for a quick brunch thing - Waxy's at 2pm?



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Title says it all......


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

haha id maybe be up for it wheres waxy's though ? 

im in jebelali gardens


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Astoria hotel AED85 5 beers and brunch......


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

I'll be in the UAE for a holiday, for 2 weeks, from July 18th. If anyone is around from that date, I'd be up for a quick brunch!

Will check back nearer the time for details!


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

it sounds good to me, one minor problem could be that i have no idea where it is haha


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Scotman1888 said:


> it sounds good to me, one minor problem could be that i have no idea where it is haha


Ever heard of taxis?

Astoria Hotel, Bur Dubai


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

haha yes i have, any certrain taxi numbers that you have on hand would be useful ?


thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Scotman1888 said:


> haha yes i have, any certrain taxi numbers that you have on hand would be useful ?
> 
> 
> thanks


You're taking the piss aren't you? You wanna get me to drive you there too?


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You're taking the piss aren't you? You wanna get me to drive you there too?


haha no im not taking the piss, ive not been out here long man, just need a good taxi number that'll get me there please


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Internet, Google, Dubai taxis.......

Are you blonde?


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

sadly im not blonde, got myself a taxi yay so ill catch you there


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Title says it all......


not WAXY's going to warehouse join us there!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A quick brunch? What on earth is that?? 


-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

apparently there are alot of large women there!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> apparently there are alot of large women there!


GA, You would not believe how true those words were....

Fat camel toes are not my scene....


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Scotman1888 said:


> sadly im not blonde, got myself a taxi yay so ill catch you there


Hey how was WAXYs? Warehouse rocked yesterday got there at 1.30 and left at 9pm danced and sweated ourselves into oblivion!:clap2:


----------



## Scotman1888 (Jun 30, 2009)

DLNW said:


> Hey how was WAXYs? Warehouse rocked yesterday got there at 1.30 and left at 9pm danced and sweated ourselves into oblivion!:clap2:


haha well we went to rock bottom first and that was good, but when we headed to waxy's i couldnt get in coz i looked too young which is ashame but hey i came home and ordered a pizza so its all good like that y'know


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

seems i should be checking the forum more often on fridays


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> GA, You would not believe how true those words were....
> 
> Fat camel toes are not my scene....


I know I know


----------

